# Wyeast 1007 Any Good Bitters And Pales?



## mje1980 (6/4/05)

Getting some wyeast german ale, and wondering if it will be any good for bitters and pales??. I will be brewing an alt ( or a few! ) with it, but if i can use it in bitters and pales i will be happy too!!!


----------



## pint of lager (6/4/05)

Wyeast specs

Check out the above link. It gives suggested useage of your strain.

You can use it in any beer you like, it just won't be to style. A bitter ale yeast will enhance the bitterness of your brew.


----------



## wee stu (6/4/05)

"Extremely poor flocculating yeast, generally remains significantly in suspension without treatment or filtration." - quoth the wyeast people.

Used it in an american brown, and an attempted alt so far - and whilst I have been very happy with the taste profiles for both beers, the muddiness of both has been astounding!


----------



## Darren (6/4/05)

wee stu said:


> "Extremely poor flocculating yeast, generally remains significantly in suspension without treatment or filtration." - quoth the wyeast people.
> 
> Used it in an american brown, and an attempted alt so far - and whilst I have been very happy with the taste profiles for both beers, the muddiness of both has been astounding!
> [post="53084"][/post]​




My experiences are exactly the same Stu. Nice and clean flavourwise. The beer can be consumed quite quickly (within a week of ferment).
Cloudy, cloudy, cloudy and hence also yeasty flavour.
Nice light beer yeast.
cheers
Darren


----------

